# Aumentar las revoluciones de un motor de licuadora



## dp85 (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola, quisiera aumentar el número de revoluciones de una licuadora, bueno de lo poco que recuerdo de motores es que la velocidad va de acuerdo con la carga, para eso se ocupa un reostato.

Bueno, esa es mi inquietud, pero se preguntarán que hago poniendo un motor en electronica, todo esto es porque quiero cambiar una licuadora a una maquina que gire a 10.000 rpm. lo que me sirve para hacer una maquinita que centrifugue muestras de sangre, es un proyecto mio y de mi hermano, el control de tiempo lo iba a hacer con un tipico reloj, contadores, transistores y un relé.

ya logro controlar el encendido de la licuadora pero como hago que aumente sus revoluciones.

Es una OSTER clasica.

Por su ayuda mil gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2009)

¿Y el motor de la licuadora alcanza semejante cantidad de RPM?
Me inclino a pensar que no. Lo más probable es que tengas que cambiarlo si querés hacer algo así.

Por otro lado, ¿pensaste en usar unos multiplicadores? 
Dos poleas y una correa para aumentar la velocidad de giro van a ser más simples (y baratas) que todo el montaje electrónico y el motor nuevo. Si tenés acceso a un taladro de banco, fijate cómo son las poleas que transmiten el movimiento del motor al eje del mandril. Con algo así podés transformar las RPM.
Va a tener que hacer más fuerza el motor, pero como sóo vas a centrifugar algo liviano, no creo que haya problemas con el de la licuadora.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

El motor clasico de licuadora es un motor universal, la unica forma de levantarle las revoluciones para una determinada carga es aumentando la tension. Pero ya estan bobinados para la tension de linea, si la subis mucho lo vas a terminar quemando.
Y aunque no se quemara, si las vueltas suben mucho se te abriria el bobinado del rotor por la fuerza centrifuga y desastre.

Buscate otra marca de licuadora.  Como dato, la vieja licuadora de vaso de vidrio y aspas chiquitas que le robe a la abuela, en vacio giraba a 20000rpm.


----------



## profex (Abr 17, 2009)

Hay un aparato comercial que gira a esas revoluciones, una esmeriladora angular de las que utilizan en los talleres de soldadura. y hay algunas de velocidad variable.

Espero que te sirva la información.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger (Abr 17, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ....Y aunque no se quemara, si las vueltas suben mucho se te abriria el bobinado del rotor por la fuerza centrifuga y desastre...


Con decir que se abriria el bobinado del motor,quieres decir que se saldría de su sitio?     
Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 17, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Con decir que se abriria el bobinado del motor,quieres decir que se saldría de su sitio?


Si, tiende a expandirse el bobinado del rotor por la fuerza centrifuga.  

El 'problema' del motor universal es que si queda sin carga se 'dispara' la velocidad. Con motores chicos zafas facil porque es poco diametro y con que tenga resina epoxi y "bien bobinado" ya esta. Pero un motor mas grande si queda en vacio dificilmente se salve.
Ademas, al subir mucho la velocidad tenes tambien el problema que te aumentan las perdidas (mas calentamiento) y los rodamiendos que lleva no estan dimensionados para tantas vueltas.

Algunas recomendaciones sobre esto podes leer buscando con Google "universal motor" speed runaway


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2009)

Mirá , he visto que los lavarropas automáticos ahora usan un motor universal con control de velocidad electrónico tacométrico , si no recuerdo mal , la chapita decía hasta 12.000 rpm , estaría bárbaro porque es un motor fuerte. Yo ya he usado uno como emergencia. Fijate.


----------



## dp85 (May 6, 2009)

revise el motor de la licuadora que tengo, oster que gira entre 11700rpm y 9000rpm esto en vacio, dependiendo en que velocidad se trabaje, hi o lo, pero alguien me dijo que al colocarle carga se bajaran las revoluciones. pero yo sabia que los motores universales eran bastante estables....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

Me parece que con continua pulsante (rectificación con 4 díodos) giran más rápido , probá   !

Ojo que no te pases demasiado y se te centrifugue el bobinado  :x .


----------

